# [OT] celeron notebook mit 100% mehrere stunden ???

## siliconburner

hi,

hat jemand erfahrung, ob man ein notebiook mit celeron 2.4 ghz ohne probleme mal so 12 stunden volle leistung fahren kann, oder ob man ihn dabei zerraucht?

würde mich interessieren in bezug auf emerge -e world und auch aus technischen interesse.

thnx

----------

## lowde

hi,

probieren geht über studieren!  :Wink: 

sorry konnte es mir nicht mehr verkneiffen. aber mal ehrlich, ich denke das es kein problem sein sollte, vorrausgesetzt er wird richtig gekühlt.

aber wenn du es ausprobiert hast kannst das ergebnis ja mal posten. ^^

cu

----------

## siliconburner

genau deswegen frage ich ja  :Wink: 

um zu wisen worauf ich moich einlassen, da die kühlung ja sicher nicht su gut ist wie im tower.

aber wenn ich nagive erfahrungen sammeln sollte werd ichs mal schreiben.

hab halt mál in ner werbung für flüssigkühlung gelesen "jetzt kann der rechner auch mal 24h unter last fahren", hab meinen aber auch mit luftkühlung (ausser 1x hatte vergessen lüfter anzustecken, da hatte ich ihn auf 100grad   :Embarassed:  ) solange unter vollast, ohne prob   :Razz: 

----------

## ian!

Natürlich. Wie kommst du auf die Annahme, daß das ein Problem sein sollte?

----------

## Wildhoney

<scnr> Lege es ueber Nacht ins Gefrierfach, dann bist auf der sichern Seite das es nicht abraucht. </scnr>

Mein t40p hat schon mehrere emerge -eU world durchgehalten, wenns deins nicht packt dann schmeiss weg das ding und kauf dir was anstaendiges. :) 

Oder wenn ganz sicher gehen willst dann benutz doch das Speedstepping (hat ein Celeron ueberhaupt sowas?) und kompilier auf den halben Ghz.

just my 2 cents,

Wild

----------

## siliconburner

ne hat er nicht, celeron läuft immer mit voller leistung.

mein erster k6 233mhz hatte nen papstlüfter (ich dachte papst ist voll gut) und hat nach etlichen stunden 100% den geist aufgegeben. kann natürlich auch 'n montagsmodell gewesen sein. 

ich denke mir kleines gehäuse, kleiner lüfter==> nicht so gute kühlung wie ein desktop.

aber ich werde keine rücksicht nehmen vor der technik und das teil hardcore komüpilen lassen (2 jahgre garantioe   :Razz:  ) erst stage 3 installen, und dann emerge -e world

aber die idee mit dem gefrierfach werd ich mir nochmal durch den kopf ghehen lassen 

 :Wink: 

thnx

----------

## dertobi123

 *siliconburner wrote:*   

> erst stage 3 installen, und dann emerge -e world

 

Was soll das bringen? Dann kannst du auch direkt von stage1 anfangen ...

----------

## ian!

Leute,

die Kühlung muss bei einem Gerät wie einem Laptop für eine Dauerbelastung ausgelegt sein. Dass sind diese auch. "Größerer Lüfter" oder was auch immer hat hier keine Bedeutung, da die Abführung der Abwärme in Laptops meisst wesentlich intelligenter gelöst ist als bei einem Standard-Desktop.

Man sollte also endlich mal von der "größer ist besser" Denkweise abrücken.

Ansonsten rate ich noch zu einem Blick in das Handbuch des Laptops. Dort stehen z.B. auch die max. zulässigen Umgebungstemperaturen für den Betrieb des Laptops drin.

Stop worrying, start compiling...

ian!

----------

## tacki

hmm, ich hatte (habe) ein problem mit laptops und compilieren... der laptop (toshiba satellite 4090xcdt) ist dauernd abgeschmiert sobald er etwas größeres compilieren musste. nach kurzem check ist mir aufgefallen dass der cpu-lüfter per software angesteuert wird (!!!!!!). *gegen stirn klatsch*

hab es bis jetzt noch nicht so ganz geschafft ihn unter linux zum laufen zu bekommen, aber habs zugegebenermaßen auch noch nicht wirklich ernsthaft versucht. nur die kernel-option einbinden und die toshiba-utils installieren hat jedenfalls noch nicht geholfen.

----------

## hopfe

Mein FSC Notebook mit einen 1 Ghz P3 Celeron hat schon zweimal ein emerge -e world und einige Compiles von KDE hintersich gebracht. 

Du solltest nur darauf achten das die die Abluft von Lüfter gut entweichen kann, spricht die Lüftungsschlitze frei sind.

----------

## Karaca

Hallo,

meins hat Stage 1 Install (fast 48 Std. -mit viele Idle Stunden) Überlebt!

Aber Markengerät mit "Mobile" Celeron (1,7).

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass ein Modell mit "Desktop" CPU und schlechte Design termische Probleme haben könnte. 

Aber falls Du noch garantie hast, was sollst? Wäre ja eine gute "Qualitätscheck"!   :Wink: 

Haben Desktop Celerons sowieso kein "Thermal Trottling" wie Desktop P4 s? Dann sollte es eh keine Problem sein...

(Sonst auf dem Balkon laufen lassen 

 :Laughing: 

Viel Spass...

----------

## amne

Prinzipiell sollte ein Notebook so ausgelegt sein, dass es unter Volllast stundenlang arbeiten kann. Vielleicht ist es nicht so ideal, das Notebook auf einer Unterlage stehen zu haben, die die Wärme schlecht / nicht ableitet (zum Beispiel im Bett), das könnte je nach Modell und Bauart zu einer nicht unwesentlichen Erwärmung führen. Mein passiv gekühltes Notebook (Pentium 233 mmx, passive Kühliung direkt auf der Unterseite) wird bei längerem Kompilieren relativ heiss. Sollte zwar eigentlich nichts machen, könnte aber eventuell die Lebenszeit doch verkürzen. Wenn ich es dabei nicht im Bett stehen habe ist es doch merkbar kühler.

Repräsentative Schlüsse kann man natürlich daraus auch nicht ziehen  :Wink: 

----------

## siliconburner

mein schlepptop arbeitet nun seit stunden, ohne probleme, der lüfter ist zwar saulaut, aber die luft überhaupt nicht warm. das einzige ist, ich kann jetzt eier auf dem netzteil braten.

ist aber auch kein wunder, kleines netzteil und 90w.

alle bedenken werf über bord

----------

